# Celebrity fatties



## ScouseFA (Jun 17, 2017)

So my fellow F/FAs, what plus size celebrities do you like? 

I mean I'm sure we've all got at least one, I'll start with mine, Nigella Lawson, Kirstie Allsopp, Jenny Ryan and Beth Ditto.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 18, 2017)

ScouseFA said:


> So my fellow F/FAs, what plus size celebrities do you like?
> 
> I mean I'm sure we've all got at least one, I'll start with mine, Nigella Lawson, Kirstie Allsopp, Jenny Ryan and Beth Ditto.



You consider Nigella Lawson plus-size? Has she gained weight recently?


----------



## ScouseFA (Jun 18, 2017)

The last time I saw her on TV she was pretty big. I think she puts a lot on her boobs though.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Jun 18, 2017)

I've always thought she's very attractive. I'm weak for brunettes, she cooks and speaks with a British accent. Perfect storm. I surrender  However, I never considered Nigella to be plus-size. She isn't model thin. She's curvaceous but not as voluptuous as a Christina Hendricks. She doesn't need to buy plus-size clothes.


----------



## ScouseFA (Jun 18, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> I've always thought she's very attractive. I'm weak for brunettes, she cooks and speaks with a British accent. Perfect storm. I surrender  However, I never considered Nigella to be plus-size. She isn't model thin. She's curvaceous but not as voluptuous as a Christina Hendricks. She doesn't need to buy plus-size clothes.



She's definitely bigger than Christina, tbh I get that she's not the biggest woman, but based on UK TV average dress sizes she comes across as bigger than she is.

Anyway, enough arguing about whether Nigella is or is not plus size, who do you all like?


----------



## landshark (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm very partial to Tess Holliday. My wife showed me a picture of her eating a corn dog. I never aspired to be a corn dog but in that moment if could've been anything I know what I would have picked!


----------



## ScouseFA (Jun 19, 2017)

happily_married said:


> I'm very partial to Tess Holliday. My wife showed me a picture of her eating a corn dog. I never aspired to be a corn dog but in that moment if could've been anything I know what I would have picked!



I've never heard of her before but wow, that's some figure.


----------



## TwoSwords (Jun 19, 2017)

ScouseFA said:


> So my fellow F/FAs, what plus size celebrities do you like?
> 
> I mean I'm sure we've all got at least one, I'll start with mine, Nigella Lawson, Kirstie Allsopp, Jenny Ryan and Beth Ditto.



I don't really follow real-world celebrities anymore. It got too hard, because almost every time I would see a woman who actually looked great (by my estimation) on TV, she'd turn out to be either wearing a fat suit, or would lose weight within months. Real people; especially celebrities, will put their careers before me, and they *should.* There's no reason for them to stay fat if it's not what they want to be. It just means I can't rely on them as an inspiration anymore.

Sadly, even in other well-known forms of media, female characters usually won't be fat, or won't stay fat for more than one episode, but I've developed a bit of a liking for Inko Midoriya, from My Hero Academia. I think she's very cute, after the first episode. There are also isolated photographs that I've found online; usually just normal stuff, where someone will be casually looking into a camera with a friendly smile, and it'll really hit me in the heart. I've got one, right now, of a girl leaning across from what looks like the passenger's side seat of a minivan, with her much-thinner friend only halfway in the picture, and yes, the girl is big, but it's more than that. Her whole look and expression just called out to me, and I've been referring to that picture for writing inspiration since then.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 2, 2017)

I just discovered that Chrissy Metz has worn a fat suit on AHS & This Is Us.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 2, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> I just discovered that Chrissy Metz has worn a fat suit on AHS & This Is Us.



Really? Doesn't seem very likely to me. 

If you look at other media appearances of her - or red carpet events - she's just the same size and shape as in "This is Us".


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 2, 2017)

agouderia said:


> Really? Doesn't seem very likely to me.
> 
> If you look at other media appearances of her - or red carpet events - she's just the same size and shape as in "This is Us".



I remember seeing her for the first time as a bbw contestant on a mock Bachelor like reality show on a show called "Huge". When I saw her on "This Is Us", I got curious and Googled her interview videos on YouTube. She said she used one to play the circus fat lady. Apparently even the actor playing her bhm love interest isn't as big in real life and is wearing a fat suit on "This Is Us" too.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 2, 2017)

You are correct that Chrissy Metz's love interest on "This is Us" - Toby played by Chris Sullivan - wears a fat suit for his role.

But as far as Chrissy Metz goes, I think you're imagining something.

These are reports from some recent real-life events she attended:

http://people.com/tv/this-is-us-chrissy-metz-and-boyfriend-picture-perfect/

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Metz-looks-stunning-red-dress-boyfriend.html

http://www.revelist.com/body-positi...n-babydoll-dress-made-by-las-jane-doe-latex/1


Why should she wear a fat suit to an event where she is invited as a person, not as a fictional character???


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 2, 2017)

happily_married said:


> I'm very partial to Tess Holliday. My wife showed me a picture of her eating a corn dog. I never aspired to be a corn dog but in that moment if could've been anything I know what I would have picked!



Tess had a great shot at being a plus size/size acceptance icon. Unfortunately she has made some mistakes that have removed her from that chance. From not sending out paid for "eff your beauty standards" t-shirts which cost $40 and not actually giving to charity or eventually barely giving to charity, to racist comments.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 2, 2017)

agouderia said:


> You are correct that Chrissy Metz's love interest on "This is Us" - Toby played by Chris Sullivan - wears a fat suit for his role.
> But as far as Chrissy Metz goes, I think you're imagining.



I think I'm wrong about her wearing the fat suit on This Is Us. Last I heard, her character is supposed to actually lose weight in the next season.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 2, 2017)

biggirlluvher said:


> I think I'm wrong about her wearing the fat suit on This Is Us. Last I heard, her character is supposed to actually lose weight in the next season.



I think I heard in real life she just had bariatric surgery. I might be wrong, I never watched the show.


----------



## biggirlluvher (Aug 2, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> I think I heard in real life she just had bariatric surgery. I might be wrong, I never watched the show.



She's the main reason I watch the show. I would watch any drama with a near ssbbw in it.


----------



## Tracii (Aug 2, 2017)

Never heard of any of those people LOLOL
I don't watch TV so I'm sure thats why.


----------



## Curve Connoisseur (Aug 3, 2017)

I love Whitney Thore on my big fat fabulous life.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 3, 2017)

Whitney Thore gave a great TED Talk on size acceptance, which is how I originally heard of her. She seemed very professional. I haven't seen My Big Fat Fabulous Life, but have heard it shows her life as more of a train wreck, which is sad. I do love her positivity on social media.


----------



## TwoSwords (Aug 3, 2017)

agouderia said:


> You are correct that Chrissy Metz's love interest on "This is Us" - Toby played by Chris Sullivan - wears a fat suit for his role.
> 
> But as far as Chrissy Metz goes, I think you're imagining something.
> 
> ...



The one thing about most real life fat celebrities, which makes me not even want to think about them, is that more than half the time, if you try to google their names, the first thing that comes up is some story containing the words "weight loss," and reading those words is just not my idea of fun. That's been the case with Chrissy Metz, though I like most of the pictures of her that I've seen. She's very pretty in those pictures, though I honestly know nothing about what's happened with her more recently, and I don't think I want to know.

I hope none of you take this the wrong way, but what I need from others right now is inspiration, and it's not fair of me to ask a real person to make that kind of sacrifice if they don't want to. That's why I don't follow celebrities.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 4, 2017)

I watched This is Us.... binge watched it actually. I am totally floored that the boyfriend was wearing a fat suit. He did it well, that is for sure. I am very dissapointed in the interview that he did stating that the fat suit allowed for the story to change and show him at a different weight. Yeah.. losing weight is oh so easy that we just drop hundreds of pounds and the gain hundreds of pounds at a whim. I think him in a fat suit is like using able bodied actors to play the differently abled, or back in the day when only white actors were used to play a variety of ethnicies. 

I had one Aunt tell me that watching that show really helped her undstand me a whole lot better. I am still confused about that one. The parents on that show and the siblings are all very supportive of the fat girl. The dad protected her when the other kids made fun of her..... yeah.. no that did not happen to me. I didn't correct her, not my place, most people just don't get it. I love that the character is there but damn, she has not gone through what a lot of us have gone through.


----------



## waldo (Aug 6, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Tess had a great shot at being a plus size/size acceptance icon. Unfortunately she has made some mistakes that have removed her from that chance. From not sending out paid for "eff your beauty standards" t-shirts which cost $40 and not actually giving to charity or eventually barely giving to charity, to racist comments.



As time has gone on, Tess Holiday has become quite a loathsome person with a very militant intersectionalist feminist bent.

She recently tore into some bloke who made a viral post on Instagram about how happy he was with his moderately plus size wife and encouraging men who like bigger women and the women themselves to seek out one another. She slapped him down as 'patting himself on the back' for admitting to being attracted to fat chicks. This is the kind of garbage that has continually derailed acceptance of FAs in society. We are damned if we do and damned if we don't. I guess we just need to all go around telling everyone we love and are attracted to our wife/girlfriend only for her great personality.

Link to article:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4765828/Tess-Holliday-blasts-man-wrote-curvy-wife.html


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 7, 2017)

waldo said:


> As time has gone on, Tess Holiday has become quite a loathsome person with a very militant intersectionalist feminist bent.



Yeah, unfortunately, she is completely vile. Honestly, with all the crap she has pulled and things she has said and done, it makes me sick to see articles about her. 

It's a shame because a big, pretty woman getting lots of media attention could have been very good for the fat acceptance movement.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 7, 2017)

waldo said:


> As time has gone on, Tess Holiday has become quite a loathsome person with a very militant intersectionalist feminist bent.
> 
> She recently tore into some bloke who made a viral post on Instagram about how happy he was with his moderately plus size wife and encouraging men who like bigger women and the women themselves to seek out one another. She slapped him down as 'patting himself on the back' for admitting to being attracted to fat chicks. This is the kind of garbage that has continually derailed acceptance of FAs in society. We are damned if we do and damned if we don't. I guess we just need to all go around telling everyone we love and are attracted to our wife/girlfriend only for her great personality.
> 
> Link to article:http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-4765828/Tess-Holliday-blasts-man-wrote-curvy-wife.html



I didn't read what Tess said there. But I did read previously what that guy said. His wife is not plus size! That is a normal size. I understand what he means. But at once you see what size she is, it's almost passive-aggressive. I am a bit appalled by the attention his post is receiving as many news outlets are covering it.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 7, 2017)

loopytheone said:


> Yeah, unfortunately, she is completely vile. Honestly, with all the crap she has pulled and things she has said and done, it makes me sick to see articles about her.
> 
> It's a shame because a big, pretty woman getting lots of media attention could have been very good for the fat acceptance movement.



I 100% agree! I follow a lot of fat acceptance/size acceptance, and anything related on social media. She is mentioned far more than anyone else, which is annoying. After her probably Ashley Graham who is just barely plus size.


----------



## agouderia (Aug 7, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> I 100% agree! I follow a lot of fat acceptance/size acceptance, and anything related on social media. She is mentioned far more than anyone else, which is annoying. After her probably Ashley Graham who is just barely plus size.



In the real media world, Ashley Graham by now actually has minimum 15 times the coverage and exposure than Tess Holiday does.
Apart from app. 8 general media campaigns, Tess was mainly a fetish model (also for tatoos by the way) - and not so much a mainstream model.
And her behavior killed the little regular work there was for her.

Ashley Graham belongs in a different box. She one of the faces of the body positivity movement, promoting a broader size range and less body shaming for and from women.
That is actually what has replaced fat acceptance in public awareness.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 7, 2017)

agouderia said:


> In the real media world, Ashley Graham by now actually has minimum 15 times the coverage and exposure than Tess Holiday does.
> Apart from app. 8 general media campaigns, Tess was mainly a fetish model (also for tatoos by the way) - and not so much a mainstream model.
> And her behavior killed the little regular work there was for her.
> 
> ...



I fully agree with that. I actually didn't know Tess was a fetish model. I thought I read at one point, and could be wrong, that right after Tess was signed to an actual agency she was kicked out due to some sort of controversy almost instantly.

With Graham it seems odd to refer to her as plus size. when she seems more like the average woman size.


----------



## waldo (Aug 7, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> I didn't read what Tess said there. But I did read previously what that guy said. His wife is not plus size! That is a normal size. I understand what he means. But at once you see what size she is, it's almost passive-aggressive. I am a bit appalled by the attention his post is receiving as many news outlets are covering it.



Yeah IF the size of his wife (maybe about size 12) is the extent of his attraction to 'curvier' women, then he barely registers as an FA. However consider that he posts about how:
"As a teenager, I was often teased by my friends for my attraction to girls on the thicker side, ones who were shorter and curvier, girls that the average (basic) bro might refer to as "chubby" or even "fat"."

So that part in itself I see as a tiny step in the right direction when more men will discuss this issue publicly.

My sneaking suspicion is that his attraction may go towards larger girls, but he is 'settling' for one that can almost 'pass' for thin. On the other hand many of the comments I saw posted online about her were just lumping her in with the 'fatties'. But those are just the internet knuckle draggers so not probably to indicative of the average outlook.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 7, 2017)

waldo said:


> Yeah IF the size of his wife (maybe about size 12) is the extent of his attraction to 'curvier' women, then he barely registers as an FA. However consider that he posts about how:
> "As a teenager, I was often teased by my friends for my attraction to girls on the thicker side, ones who were shorter and curvier, girls that the average (basic) bro might refer to as "chubby" or even "fat"."
> 
> So that part in itself I see as a tiny step in the right direction when more men will discuss this issue publicly.
> ...



Even if you suspicion is true, he should still drop the hero tone. FA or not.


----------



## BigElectricKat (Aug 7, 2017)

ScouseFA said:


> She's definitely bigger than Christina, tbh I get that she's not the biggest woman, but based on UK TV average dress sizes she comes across as bigger than she is.
> 
> Anyway, enough arguing about whether Nigella is or is not plus size, who do you all like?



Nigella is the whole reason I ever started watching the Food Network. Woke up one Saturday morning and was fliiping through the channels and saw her. That was it! Goodness she has just the right mix of sassy, sexy, bodaciousness, and cooking skills.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 7, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Even if you suspicion is true, he should still drop the hero tone. FA or not.



Absolutely agree with that one. I have a hard time tolerating that attitude. Walk a mile in a true FA's shoes before you make comments like that. My guy was a FA through and through, there is a true difference.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 7, 2017)

BigElectricKat said:


> Nigella is the whole reason I ever started watching the Food Network. Woke up one Saturday morning and was fliiping through the channels and saw her. That was it! Goodness she has just the right mix of sassy, sexy, bodaciousness, and cooking skills.



We used to talk about Nigella at work often, even the guys that liked dating women that looked like pre-adolescent boys, liked Nigella. She is just damn sexy and it is all attitude.


----------



## waldo (Aug 7, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> Even if you suspicion is true, he should still drop the hero tone. FA or not.



I don't really get this "hero tone" impression from the post that is in question. I saw it more as he was celebrating the fact that he feels liberated from worrying about fitting into a narrowly defined societal box and is encouraging others to do the same. Then again, as I said before, I suspect he may be coloring only slightly outside the lines and minimizing his true desires. Hard to say though.



DragonFly said:


> Absolutely agree with that one. I have a hard time tolerating that attitude. Walk a mile in a true FA's shoes before you make comments like that. My guy was a FA through and through, there is a true difference.



So can you describe your opinion of what it entails to 'walk a mile in a true FA's shoes' ? Does my having been married for over 19 years to a woman who has fluctuated in the size 20-26 range qualify? Not attacking you, just curious.



agouderia said:


> In the real media world, Ashley Graham by now actually has minimum 15 times the coverage and exposure than Tess Holiday does.
> Apart from app. 8 general media campaigns, Tess was mainly a fetish model (also for tatoos by the way) - and not so much a mainstream model.
> And her behavior killed the little regular work there was for her.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by being a "fetish model"? In the BBW world that would usually involve selling memberships to a pay web site or selling access to video/pictures files. To my knowledge, Tess Holiday/Munster never did that but only 'fashion shoots' of one type or another.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 7, 2017)

waldo said:


> I don't really get this "hero tone" impression from the post that is in question. I saw it more as he was celebrating the fact that he feels liberated from worrying about fitting into a narrowly defined societal box and is encouraging others to do the same. Then again, as I said before, I suspect he may be coloring only slightly outside the lines and minimizing his true desires. Hard to say though.



He overcame societal pressures by marrying a normal sized woman.

http://metro.co.uk/2017/08/04/fancy...e-you-a-hero-so-stop-acting-like-one-6828475/

http://www.askmen.com/news/entertai...st-about-loving-his-curvy-wife-backfires.html


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 7, 2017)

waldo said:


> So can you describe your opinion of what it entails to 'walk a mile in a true FA's shoes' ? Does my having been married for over 19 years to a woman who has fluctuated in the size 20-26 range qualify? Not attacking you, just curious.
> .



No offens taken Waldo. There is a difference between a size 12 person and a fat person. It is in your mind if you are a true FA. To me it is someone who as part of their life parterns with a fat person and goes through the trials that come with that. As a supersized woman, a True FA to me is one that will willing deal with the extra crap that comes along with living a supersized life. No long list of criteria, but dating a curvy gal that is still a "normal" size, doesn't really qualify to me.


----------



## waldo (Aug 7, 2017)

fuelingfire said:


> He overcame societal pressures by marrying a normal sized woman.
> 
> http://metro.co.uk/2017/08/04/fancy...e-you-a-hero-so-stop-acting-like-one-6828475/
> 
> http://www.askmen.com/news/entertai...st-about-loving-his-curvy-wife-backfires.html



The difference is that he openly admits to preferring a larger (what some people will consider fat) woman over a thin one (and always has). He is expected to say (according to society at large) that he wants a size 6, but he loves his plump wife anyway. The fact that she is actually average for women in our current society is another issue. I don't think the intention was to put himself out as deserving praise but to present himself as exhibit A for the old concept of 'different strokes for different folks'. I don't see why this isn't on the whole a good thing to advance fat acceptance, despite the fact that this guy may barely even qualify for being an FA.



DragonFly said:


> No offens taken Waldo. There is a difference between a size 12 person and a fat person. It is in your mind if you are a true FA. To me it is someone who as part of their life parterns with a fat person and goes through the trials that come with that. As a supersized woman, a True FA to me is one that will willing deal with the extra crap that comes along with living a supersized life. No long list of criteria, but dating a curvy gal that is still a "normal" size, doesn't really qualify to me.



Yeah I see what you are saying. BUT I don't think being with a 'mid-sized' fat woman such as my wife necessarily makes me less of an FA than a man who is married to a SSBBW. This would be like when supersized people dismiss smaller fat people, assuming they haven't had it as bad regarding anti-fat bigotry and therefore have less authority on the issue. I think this is another reason that fat acceptance has always struggled is that we do as much infighting as uniting for a common cause.


----------



## DragonFly (Aug 8, 2017)

waldo said:


> I hear what you are saying Waldo. If you read again I said you define your FA -ness I used my Supersize as an example. To get really specific, the fake Hero FA that likes a curvy gal that really doesn't fall into the true Fat spectrum is what annoys me. I can also say that in the Fat community there is just as much issue with judgement about the bigger people. I've expierenced the mindset from many that it is okay to be big but not that big, same type of prejudice just within the spectrum of fatties. Just as in life there is so much diversity in the fat community that all of our particular needs/issues don't always align. For example, I see people referring to Dimensions as a size positive space or a body positive space. I don't think that was the initial intention at all. The tag line for Dimensions is where big is beautiful. Body positivity is about self acceptance of your body, size acceptance is a watered down version of an weakly political concept that all sizes are accepted. Neither group meets my needs. Hope that makes sense, I think of it as Someone saying that Jessica Rabbit is their dream girl and since she is curvy that makes them on the cutting edge of activism for the curvy.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 8, 2017)

waldo said:


> The difference is that he openly admits to preferring a larger (what some people will consider fat) woman over a thin one (and always has). He is expected to say (according to society at large) that he wants a size 6, but he loves his plump wife anyway. The fact that she is actually average for women in our current society is another issue. I don't think the intention was to put himself out as deserving praise but to present himself as exhibit A for the old concept of 'different strokes for different folks'. I don't see why this isn't on the whole a good thing to advance fat acceptance, despite the fact that this guy may barely even qualify for being an FA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I see what you are saying. BUT I don't think being with a 'mid-sized' fat woman such as my wife necessarily makes me less of an FA than a man who is married to a SSBBW. This would be like when supersized people dismiss smaller fat people, assuming they haven't had it as bad regarding anti-fat bigotry and therefore have less authority on the issue. I think this is another reason that fat acceptance has always struggled is that we do as much infighting as uniting for a common cause.



I think you are being to optimistic about what he wrote. Though what he write makes it sound like he could be a FA. Then look at the picture of the woman he is describing. The two don't fit. I posted those article, because other people are pointing out what he was saying wasn't really that nice.

I don't think I have ever gone to a comment section to troll, anywhere. These are the comments I would post, feel free to read them in your most sarcastic tones; Wow! You are attracted to normal size women? What's that like? How do you even have sex? Must be tough. He must have low self-esteem. Maybe he is just settling. She must have tricked him somehow. He must have an odd fetish.


----------



## waldo (Aug 8, 2017)

DragonFly said:


> waldo said:
> 
> 
> > I hear what you are saying Waldo. If you read again I said you define your FA -ness I used my Supersize as an example. To get really specific, the fake Hero FA that likes a curvy gal that really doesn't fall into the true Fat spectrum is what annoys me. I can also say that in the Fat community there is just as much issue with judgement about the bigger people. I've expierenced the mindset from many that it is okay to be big but not that big, same type of prejudice just within the spectrum of fatties. Just as in life there is so much diversity in the fat community that all of our particular needs/issues don't always align. For example, I see people referring to Dimensions as a size positive space or a body positive space. I don't think that was the initial intention at all. The tag line for Dimensions is where big is beautiful. Body positivity is about self acceptance of your body, size acceptance is a watered down version of an weakly political concept that all sizes are accepted. Neither group meets my needs. Hope that makes sense, I think of it as Someone saying that Jessica Rabbit is their dream girl and since she is curvy that makes them on the cutting edge of activism for the curvy.
> ...


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 8, 2017)

BigElectricKat said:


> Nigella is the whole reason I ever started watching the Food Network. Woke up one Saturday morning and was fliiping through the channels and saw her. That was it! Goodness she has just the right mix of sassy, sexy, bodaciousness, and cooking skills.



I guess I'm the odd person out then because I find her cringe worthy and can't watch her for more than a few seconds without wanting to turn over.



waldo said:


> I would peg her at about a size 14, so the two do fit.



If you are referring to american sizes, not even close. She is a lot, lot smaller than I am and I'm an american size 14. She looks about a size 14 in british sizes which is about a 10 in american ones.


----------



## fuelingfire (Aug 8, 2017)

Lindy West, author
Velvet D’Amour
Beth Ditto
Lizzo
Adele


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 17, 2019)

She's loud!

She's proud!

She's naughty!

She's bawdy!

She's lewd!

She's crude!

. . . but, never _all_ nude (_Dang_!)!

She's Big, Bold, 'n Brassy!

Saucy, Sexy, 'n Sassy!

Ribald, Raucous, 'n Randy!

Six feet and 176 pounds of Big, Blondie Eye Candy!

She's . . .







*BRIDGET EVERETT!!!*​


----------



## John Smith (May 18, 2019)

Dan DeLeon said:


> Six feet and 176 pounds of Big, Blondie Eye Candy!



176 pounds and she'd already look this stout in spite her very taller-than-average built?


----------



## John Smith (May 18, 2019)

I don't truly have any favorite celebrity ranging into the Plus Size category, oddly. But I appreciate both Tess Holliday, Esther Nakitende and Saucye West as the inspirational figures they are for millions of young girls and women, or Gabourey Sidibe for being a lovely, talentuous actress who doesn't let the hollywoodian industry crush her just because she doesn't fit their chauvinist criterias.

Then I used to admire Rosie Mercardo, Ashley Graham, Tara Lynn and Rebel Wilson. Not anymore.


----------



## Dan DeLeon (May 18, 2019)

John Smith, your taste regarding feminine beauty is superb! With one qualification, all the women you mentioned are goddesses IMO. The qualification is specifically Tess Holliday, who transmogrified herself with unsightly tattoos. Not a fan of inked women.

The human body is a work of art that should _never_ be spoiled, ruined, and desecrated by graffiti, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Limey (Jul 5, 2019)

fuelingfire said:


> Beth Ditto



Oh lord yes, love her body.


----------



## Ilegalpat (Jul 6, 2019)

They are not really well known. But, MacKenzie Marsh and Lindsay Hollister are plus-sized and quite attractive. https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0837156/fullcredits?ref_=tt_cl_sm#cast


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 6, 2019)

She may have been mentioned here already, but does Darlene Cates from 'What's Eating Gilbert Grape?' count?


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 6, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> She may have been mentioned here already, but does Darlene Cates from 'What's Eating Gilbert Grape?' count?



Darlene Cates gave a very poignant, heartfelt performance in what was her first acting job. Bless her soul.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 6, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> Darlene Cates gave a very poignant, heartfelt performance in what was her first acting job. Bless her soul.



I know, I still can't believe that was her first role. She was an absolute natural and so believable.


----------



## sarahe543 (Jul 7, 2019)

Olafur Darri Olaffson is GAWJUSSSS ☺ He is big and handsome.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 7, 2019)

Again, I'm sure he's been mentioned already, but what about John Goodman?


----------



## Bama (Jul 8, 2019)

Reading through the post I saw Adele and Chrissy Metz so hopefully the others that I have to contribute have not already been listed. All are fabulous, beautiful, and lovely ladies.

Kirstie Alley
Queen Latifah
Phyllis Smith - Phyllis Vance from The Office
Kelly Clarkson
Kirsten Vangsness - Penelope Garcia from Criminal Minds
Rebel Wilson
Amanda Fuller - Kirstin Baxter from Last Man Standing; She was much smaller/thinner when she was younger. In more recent episodes of Last Man Standing, it appears that they are dressing her in dark colors and loose clothing to hide her size as well as hiding her behind props and other actors. It's a shame in my opinion because she has a fantastic shape and size. I think they did the same thing on Orange Is The New Black by putting her in sweatshirts and long sleeve shirts.

All of these ladies are gorgeous.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 8, 2019)

Whoops! I made another faux pas with my last post about John Goodman! I didn't realize this was the BBW/FA board! lol  Oftentimes I'll look at the "new posts" tab at the top and click on things I haven't seen yet without actually looking at what subforum it's in. I guess I clicked on this thread and wasn't very conscious about it being a BBW/FA-related thread. Sorry, folks! lol  But as a celebrity, I still think John Goodman is a good 'un.  BHM or not, he's a great talent and I have always enjoyed his many roles in film and on TV.


----------



## Tad (Jul 8, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Whoops! I made another faux pas with my last post about John Goodman! I didn't realize this was the BBW/FA board! lol  Oftentimes I'll look at the "new posts" tab at the top and click on things I haven't seen yet without actually looking at what subforum it's in. I guess I clicked on this thread and wasn't very conscious about it being a BBW/FA-related thread. Sorry, folks! lol  But as a celebrity, I still think John Goodman is a good 'un.  BHM or not, he's a great talent and I have always enjoyed his many roles in film and on TV.


I think there was a similar thread on the bhm board, but itmay be a bit buried just now. That board was very busy in the past, but currently it seems that most ofthe FFA are quite busy and not posting as much, and posting from the guys always slows down when the women are posting less.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 8, 2019)

How about Gabourey Sidibe? I mean, she _did_ receive an Oscar nomination for Best Actress for her role in Precious after all!


----------



## Emmy (Jul 17, 2019)

Latecia Thomas is my pick right now.. its just not fair how gorgeous this girl is! lol I think i saw someone mention her on another board but cant rem.


----------



## landshark (Jul 17, 2019)

Emmy said:


> Latecia Thomas is my pick right now.. its just not fair how gorgeous this girl is! lol I think i saw someone mention her on another board but cant rem.View attachment 133128



Goodness.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jul 17, 2019)

Emmy said:


> Latecia Thomas is my pick right now.. its just not fair how gorgeous this girl is! lol I think i saw someone mention her on another board but cant rem.View attachment 133128



Is she a celeb or a model? I'm not really up on celebs/pop culture. lol


----------



## Emmy (Jul 18, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> Is she a celeb or a model? I'm not really up on celebs/pop culture. lol


shes a model.. but as far as im concerned that makes them a celeb lpl


----------



## RVGleason (Jul 19, 2019)

James Corden in the upcoming ‘Cats’ movie.


----------



## John Smith (Jul 20, 2019)

RVGleason said:


> James Corden in the upcoming ‘Cats’ movie.



No. Just no.


----------



## GeeseHoward (Aug 3, 2019)

For me it has to be Christina Aguilera at her biggest... She was breathtaking.


----------



## Bama (Oct 9, 2019)

I was watching an old McBride movie (McBride: It's Murder Madame), and about halfway in one of the most beautiful women that I had completely forgotten about appeared. Lindsay Hollister. In the movie she was really big but that movie was released back in 2005. She has since lost quite a bit of weight but she's still a big, beautiful woman and still sexy and gorgeous. Not sure what size she was then but now she's probably 16-18. So, She's more of a thick girl now, but still some serious eye candy. She was also in Pee Wee's Big Holiday (Peggy Brown), Breaking Fat (Kibblets), Get Smart (Max's Dancing Partner), and Days of Our Lives.


----------



## Bama (Oct 9, 2019)

GeeseHoward said:


> For me it has to be Christina Aguilera at her biggest... She was breathtaking.


Christina Aguilera and Jessica Simpson. When they were at their biggest, they were looking their sexiest and most beautiful.


----------



## John Smith (Oct 9, 2019)

Bama said:


> Christina Aguilera and Jessica Simpson. When they were at their biggest, they were looking their sexiest and most beautiful.



Jessica was so _huuuuuuuuge, _months ago.


----------



## LuvMBigger (Oct 10, 2019)

While all the yelling and cursing that came out of her mouth would have been hard to take, just as eye-candy, my favorite was Beth Chapman, wife of Dog the Bounty Hunter. What an amazing body when she was in her prime. It was so sad to see her as she was bravely fighting and ultimately losing her battle with cancer.


----------



## agouderia (Oct 10, 2019)

John Smith said:


> Jessica was so _huuuuuuuuge, _months ago.



And why was she "huge" for some months a while ago??? She was PREGNANT!


----------



## wrenchboy (Oct 11, 2019)

Kyle Gass, Juliano Gomes, Jack Black


----------



## alk27alk27 (Oct 12, 2019)

So you’re saying it was all a lie Agouderia? Darn, and her I thought she actually got fat.


----------

